# Trisha, Abby, and Lindsey!



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I finally got my rats! Took long enough haha

This is mine, her name is Trisha.




This is my sisters (FamilyRatters2). Her name is Abby (Abigail)




This is my brother's, her name is Lindsey.



Can you guys tell me the color and patterns? I'm terrible at those. I believe Trisha and Abby are dumbos but Lindsey is standard ear.

Please tell my if the pictures didn't show up haha.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Pictures not visible for me.


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

This is Lindsey









This is Trisha









This is Abby










We got them all from petsmart.. yes I know... bad bad bad..


I'll upload better pictures tomorrow


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Black self maybe?, another black with a blaze it would appear and looks like either a black hooded or black capped. From the pictures they look pretty cute, but really hard to tell their patterns.


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

When I get done playing with them, I will post much better photos. One just loves playing, one is shy(but warming up quickly) and one doesn't know what to be


----------



## nattybrown (Jun 26, 2013)

They're all sooo darling!! Congrats on your new little ones, can't wait to see new photos!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Lindsey - Black Self. Can you get a picture of her belly? (Does her belly have white on it?)

Trisha - Black Variberk. (pretty big head spot)

Abby - Can't tell from the picture, but she looks either like a black variegated or capped.

Cute girls though


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey, I got the pictures but I'm having trouble uploading them due to a malfunctioning cord.

Lindsey I believe has one white spot on her belly and her two front paws have "socks"

This may sound stupid, but how do you pronounce "Variberk"?


----------

